# SEAL's father: Survivor's book dishonors son's memory



## Ex3 (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't blame Mr. Murphy for being upset.  The last person to see his son alive told him one story to his face and another in a book.  One way or another, the guy told a lie.  
I'm surprised that the Navy would allow an active duty SEAL to even write a book like this.



> Father of Patchogue's Lt. Michael P. Murphy says new account of death is a 'disservice' to slain men
> 
> BY MICHAEL ROTHFELD
> michael.rothfeld@newsday.com
> ...


----------



## Laxmom723 (Jun 17, 2007)

There is emotionality on both sides. Marcus will have a tough road to hoe going forward, maybe the few $$ he makes from the book with help him afford the major expenses of medical school. The Murphys' lost their son! 

I haven't walked in mile in either of their shoes & truthfully believe it is none of anyone's business except theirs. I have shuddered at some of the comments made other places. If there is an issue I think both Marcus & the Murphys will address it personally with each other at a later date. I think any comments anyone else makes could be hurtful to either party and both parties have enough pain for a lifetime. 

They are both part of our extended SOF/SEAL family, enough said IMHO.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

I think Marcus Luttrell is no longer on active duty.  As for the rest, I'm with Laxmom.


----------



## AWP (Jun 17, 2007)

What saddens me is this is between the grieving father and the lone survivor and should not be in the public eye.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 17, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> What saddens me is this is between the grieving father and the lone survivor and should not be in the public eye.



I agree.  It's sad all the way around.


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2007)

As I said in this thread about this articlehttp://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4582&page=2



> I think the Father is out of line, he wasn't there so shouldn't make judgements on this.
> 
> I do think however that Luttrell has probably ruined any chance Lt Murphy had of being awarded the CMH.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Jun 17, 2007)

As I recall, and I haven't read the book, only the original news accounts, Luttrel's life was saved by a "goat herder", for lack of a better description of the man who kept him alive.

His account now seems more than a little disengenuous and self serving. Better nobody speak for the dead than put forth two separate, differing accounts that cannot be reconciled.


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 17, 2007)

> What saddens me is this is between the grieving father and the lone survivor and should not be in the public eye.


Absolutely.

Aren't SEAL operations classified; and therefore out of bounds for discussion in a book without permission from the Navy?

It is easy to speak against Lt. Murphy-- He is deceased and cannot answer his detractor.

I'm certainly not in a position to judge or second guess what happened on that operation. However it does seem like the men were faced with a Hobson's choice...

I am very disappointed to see this happening, as I believe that this is a matter between the men who were there, their command element, and the families of the deceased. Mistakes happen in war.



> I do think however that Luttrell has probably ruined any chance Lt Murphy had of being awarded the CMH.


You are probably right, but that does not alter his bravery in the fight between the SEAL element and the Taliban... 



> maybe the few $$ he makes from the book with help him afford the major expenses of medical school.


He could do like everyone else and take out loans. Most books don't really make the authors that much money, anyway. A friend who is a writer with three books printed by a major publishing house makes roughly 50 cents on a $24.95 book. In addition Luttrell has VA benefits to pay for a hell of a lot of schooling. Telling your side of the story without rebuttal because the other participants are dead is not a good way to make a buck. I certainly wouldn't sleep with a clear conscience if I had done it...


----------



## Ravage (Jun 17, 2007)

SEALs on s..net seem to be behind Luttrell.


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2007)

IIRC the Navy/SEALs read and OK'd the release of this book.

Like you say Typhoon, medals mean nothing to the act, the act was incredibly brave, and this books honors LT Murphy and the others that died simply by telling their story IMO.

I sincerely hope this book is an accurate account, I tend to think it is particulary after being cleared by Luttrell's command.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 17, 2007)

I guess can understand Luttrell telling the Murphys' a white lie to make them feel better, more at peace about the way in which their son died.  No harm would have been done if he hadn't written the book and done a media tour telling a different story.  I don't mean to sound judgmental - God knows how Luttrell must be hurting.  As I said, it's sad all the way around.


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2007)

What else was he going to say when a mother asks him if he suffered?

I'd lie too.

As for the book, well he's doing whats right for him I guess.

I think he probably should have waited before writting the book though, give it some perspective.

I wouldn't have let the goat herders walk free either to be comprimised :2c:


----------



## Titus Pullo (Jun 17, 2007)

I just bought this book the other day. Looks like I will need to hurry up and read this one to see what it going on.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 17, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> What else was he going to say when a mother asks him if he suffered?
> 
> I'd lie too.



I agree.  So why didn't he tell the same story in the book?  No one would've known the difference, right?  Did he think the families wouldn't find out?



I'm still not sure what the story is regarding Rock's death.  I've heard a few different versions/theories about what happened.  It's hard, not knowing.  Although it doesn't change the fact that he's gone.  In addition to being Father's Day, today would have been his 46th birthday.  I'm sorry if I'm being a little sensitive about this subject.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

Titus Pullo said:


> I just bought this book the other day. Looks like I will need to hurry up and read this one to see what it going on.



About a third of the way through it...definitely a great read so far.


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2007)

Ex3 said:


> I agree.  So why didn't he tell the same story in the book?  No one would've known the difference, right?  Did he think the families wouldn't find out?



I can only speculate, and think of what I would do and that means nothing in this.

Like I said earlier the father is out of line IMO.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> I can only speculate, and think of what I would do and that means nothing in this.
> 
> Like I said earlier the father is out of line IMO.



I've done my fair share of speculating too, and keeping it all in my head because you're right.  What I think means nothing.  Wasn't there during the situation and battle, wasn't there at the parents house...and am not in the Lone Survivor's head.  

Like FF, I wish this kept between the family and the writer...


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2007)

Agreed Gypsy.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 17, 2007)

Luttrell fought for his country, now he is facing a much much more difficult fight - the questions asked by the family of his best friend. I belive that what we wrote was the truth. He thinks about his LT as the best man that ever walked the Earth. I think that summarizes everything.


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm closing this.


----------

